# Possible Furmeet near Lancaster, PA



## Son_of_Ra (May 8, 2011)

Hey, I was just wondering if there were any college-aged furs that live around Lancaster, PA that might wanna meet up and roam around the area.  We can perhaps take it to one of the local parks for a picnic or something fun like that. PM me either on here or my FA account. =)


----------



## Otto042 (May 8, 2011)

This is sorta relevant.  Theres a bowling meet that happens once a month in Carlisle.  http://www.pa-furry.org/node/2338/mechanicsburg-bowling-52011  I know its the same week as FAU, so its 50/50 which one I'm going to, but its a pretty chill meet up and the two running it are legit.


----------



## xcliber (May 9, 2011)

Son_of_Ra said:


> Hey, I was just wondering if there were any college-aged furs that live around Lancaster, PA that might wanna meet up and roam around the area.  We can perhaps take it to one of the local parks for a picnic or something fun like that. PM me either on here or my FA account. =)


 You could also check out The Furst State. http://thefurststate.com/
They have several meets and are only an hour or so from Lancaster. They also have average attendance of over 120 people at their monthly bowling meets.



Otto042 said:


> This is sorta relevant.  Theres a bowling meet that happens once a month in Carlisle.  http://www.pa-furry.org/node/2338/mechanicsburg-bowling-52011  I know its the same week as FAU, so its 50/50 which one I'm going to, but its a pretty chill meet up and the two running it are legit.


 It's actually in Mechanicsburg which is way closer than Carlisle. (unless you meant the Carlisle Pike which runs through Mechanicsburg) This is still just as far for OP as Delaware's meets.

also: inb4 lock (location shoutout)


----------

